# Taliban attacks Nato supply convoy



## HavokFour (24 Aug 2010)

*Taliban attacks Nato supply convoy*​(Since TPW is going to be offline for a while.)​


> Taliban fighters have attacked and burned 24 trucks carrying fuel and supplies to US troops in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> A Taliban spokesman claimed responsibility for the attack on the Nato convoy destined for southern Helmand province, and said the assault prompted US forces to evacuate the Singin military base.
> 
> ...



*Nope.*



> Nato denied the Taliban’s claims and said that its troops had killed 40 Taliban fighters in offensives this week in eastern Afghanistan, Nato's International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) forces said on Tuesday.



Read more...


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Aug 2010)

Is Baghdad Bob the Taliban spokesperson?


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is Baghdad Bob the Taliban spokesperson?


Oh, you must mean this  guy.  He rocked!  According to Wikipedia (caveat emptor), he's now living in the United Arab Emirates.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, you must mean this  guy.  He rocked!  According to Wikipedia (caveat emptor), he's now living in the United Arab Emirates.



That's him.... a great source of amusement!   ;D


----------

